# Venice Crew Wanted March 25



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

Here we go again, hopefully the weather cooperates!

Hey guys

Looking to fill a crew to fish Venice on March 25th (2 spots)


This is not a commercial post. I'm just trying to cover costs for the charter that I booked and paid.

As a bonus, Im including lodging for no additional cost. 

As you guys have read the Tuna fishing right now is unbelievable with many Yellowfin in the #150 range.

We will be going out with a well known and respected operation that posts here on 2cool.

Please text me at (281) 827-8307 for details as I'm working and cannot be on 2Cool.

Tight Lines!


----------



## RyanC02 (Aug 7, 2016)

Did we fill up the boat yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*tuna time*

will text rhis evening


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

*Room for one more still!*

We still have room for one more person. Please text me as I will be away from my computer (281) 827-8307.


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

If you get cancelled again, I'll be able to schedule with you


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

How did the trip go?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

*Venice Crew Wanted*

Hi, Do you plan to have a trip this Summer? Vic. 832-790-0249


----------

